# YAY



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

I just joined the ttoc site! 

is it normal for the tt forum to log you out after a few minutes (im talking about like 10 minutes or so) of no activity? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you tick sign in automatically ?

ps membership number 01753 :wink:


----------

